# looking for 4-12oz comb honey



## beezybeezhoney (Sep 15, 2015)

hi i sell comb honey in my local supermarkets and the comb honey is becoming hard to come by my area.

New York. also price wise they are getting pricy... 

can anyone give me some prices or where they get their combs from for a good price?
it does not have to be local to New York or New Jersey. i just want good combs round or square does not
matter.. 

thank you you can email me at [email protected] if you do not wanna respond here.. 

thank you

buzz buzz buzz...


----------

